# Ultimate Shine: Mitsubishi Evo 6 in Blackfire Blue



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Well things have started to pick up to full pace with the so called start of the season coming in fast. 
This customer came to me asking if i could do anything with his car as he found the swirls quite bad in the direct sunlight. 
Picked the car up from customer and when i looked at the paint condition and knew This wasn't going to be easy, 

Well he she is, 





































































































So usual wash procedure was carried out and dried and then clayed with Meg's Aggressive due to the ammount of contamination on the surface of the paint.

Next up was to measure the thickness of the paint and this was the bit was was amazing as i have never seen paint quite as thin as this on a car. Paint readings were as low as 65um to 105um at the best.

Called customer and explained that this job was going to be more difficult as even though i would be removing the minimum as possible whilst trying to remove defects the best i could.

Correction work carried out with a Gloss It Green pad and some Festool 1 step correction compound.

Then finally refined with Festool Black pad and Meguiars 205.

Before:











After:










After










Before:










Before:










After:











50/50






























This is the only time i have ever seen a 50/50 without a light shining on it,































Well onto the finals,

LSP : BLackfire APP, Blackfire midnight sun wax
Tyres: Gloss It Tyre dressing
Engine Bay: Optiseal and aerospace 303
Wheels: Optiseal,
Final wipedown with Blackfire deep gloss spray,

Here she is now after 2 and 1/2 days,



































































































































Hope you enjoyed and comments always welcome


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking good mate, paint thickness about right for an evo!


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

love that colour. Cracking job!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Very nice work


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

thats a fantastic turn around.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Surperb work :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

nice work there


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

nice finish mate!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

nice work :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice work there and nice motor........:thumb:

I was just down the road again from you last weekend but was on a tight schedule so didn't get in touch but I am back up on the 3rd / 4th April and will more than likely stay over on the 4th April, you around on the 5th for me to pop in and say hello?


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Nice work there and nice motor........:thumb:
> 
> I was just down the road again from you last weekend but was on a tight schedule so didn't get in touch but I am back up on the 3rd / 4th April and will more than likely stay over on the 4th April, you around on the 5th for me to pop in and say hello?


Yes mate no problem as I said just give me a bell first to make sure


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice, lovely looking Evo and great work considering the paint thickness in places, great wet looking finish


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Love the 50/50 with no light source, just look at the orange peel as well.

Great finished job, bet the owner was very pleased with your efforts :thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks superb mate fantastic job glad to see you are busy :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

great improvement :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Lovely liquid finish there, nice job!

More pics of the S3 in the background please 

drew


----------



## Clark3y (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice job, love these cars


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Love the Evo6, best looking of all IMO.

Great job to get your teeth into I bet......

:wave:


----------



## slammed172 (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice one, like the 50/50 with no light


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Excellent correction results there - it looks like a different car in the befores and afters.

Paint thickness is about right in my experience of working on Evos (anything around 60-150 is the norm on Evos). 

I have to say though - some of the orange peel is absolutely dreadful on that Evo. Has it seen some new paint at some stage?


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

It looks so much better it could be a different car 
Great work :thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

great job, fantastic turnaround


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

looking good m8 looks like you had ur hands fully with it lol can't wait for the meet at the end of the month


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Absolutely superb job on such thin and damaged paint, very well done, hope the customer was impressed. Now, one of the best looking 6's I have seen.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice work as always Paul, and some very nice photography too. I'll get the guys and gals on the MLR over for a look in the next day or two.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

WX51 TXR said:


> Nice work as always Paul, and some very nice photography too. I'll get the guys and gals on the MLR over for a look in the next day or two.


Thanks Rich Blackfire is a must in the collection of LSP's, can't wait for the 
*Migliore Competizione* Blend:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

hotwaxxx said:


> I have to say though - some of the orange peel is absolutely dreadful on that Evo. Has it seen some new paint at some stage?


The bonnet had been painted and the customer had touched up the front bumper. Not the best but i always try to make the best i can:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to post. Lovely example of attention to detail.
How do you find the festool compund?


----------



## M20NAY (Mar 9, 2010)

love it mate. good job..


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

incrediable turnaround, especially on the engine bay.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Great finish as always Paul. Bet the owner was over the moon.

:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post. Lovely example of attention to detail.
> How do you find the festool compund?


You know the festool range of products as pretty awesome and great to use. The only thing i had to get used to was the style of the machine as my last machine was like a makita where as this one had handle on the side.

The festool backing plates are very hard so i went back to 3m as i used gloss it before.

The small backing plate is good though for the compounding.

I havent tried the hard compound but the one i use is the 1 step and the finish is the high gloss. I also have large and small orange and black pads. The black pad and the high gloss finish is as good as any on the market, megs 205 still has the playability for special looks and quickness if i was to go out and buy only 1 single stage compound then this would be the one:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

KKM said:


> Bet the owner was over the moon.
> 
> :thumb:


That is the best part of my job seeing happy customers:thumb: Even if i am machine polishing a fiesta or ferrari it is always the customers pride and joy and i make sure that they are as amazed as possible


----------



## vxlfan (Oct 6, 2009)

Paul,

another fantastic turnaround on "tired looking" paint on the Evo - certainly had your work cut out on that one ! 

Looking forwards to my car getting more of the Ultimate Shine treatment next week - see you at the weekend :thumb:


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Looks brilliant


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Thats just awesome. I want one of these next!


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice work as always Paul.

Seen a few pics of Allans car over on the MLR and thought i'd have a look over here for your thread.

Can you PM me a price for a similar Detail - (my car paint isn't as bad as his was though)


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

That was pretty mucky. Great correction, looks superb, the engine bay looks like a different car (except the manifod heatshield)

Chris.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

ChrisJD said:


> That was pretty mucky. Great correction, looks superb, the engine bay looks like a different car (except the manifod heatshield)
> 
> Chris.


Allans manifold heatshield will soon be sorted. I'm selling him an ARC titanium one that I won't be needing any longer:thumb:


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Great Job....the paint looked really poor.....looks nice & shiny now :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning! Loving your pictures mate!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great work on a fantastic car!:thumb:


----------

